# Router Adapters?



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

There is a router adapter that allows the bit to be tightened or removed with just a allen wrench. I bought one a couple of years ago, but the wrench got lost in the flood in 2016 and I am trying to set up my work shop again and cannot remember the name of the adapter to find out what size wrench is needed. I don't want to have to buy a whole set of wrenches to get one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My local hardware sells things like allen wrenches individually. If you just want the one, take the adapter to a hardware store that does that, and try until you find one that fits.

My personal choice would be a set like this, in either metric or SASE. https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...ibw2vesotIOS3wAu9JZyClm3_qB0kAIBoCFCkQAvD_BwE A bit easier to keep track of, and gives you other sizes if needed.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you’re talking about the muscle chuck it’s a 4.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

tvman44 said:


> There is a router adapter that allows the bit to be tightened or removed with just a allen wrench. I bought one a couple of years ago, but the wrench got lost in the flood in 2016 and I am trying to set up my work shop again and cannot remember the name of the adapter to find out what size wrench is needed. I don't want to have to buy a whole set of wrenches to get one. Any help would be appreciated.


I assume the set screw just bears against the bit. A collet squeezes a bit from all sides. That set screw idea is about as dangerous an idea as I can imagine. I can easily see the bit flying out in use. The screw can also raise burrs on the bit. You have to be kidding about the Allen keys. Break down and buy a set. They are only a few bucks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mycrossover said:


> I assume the set screw just bears against the bit. A collet squeezes a bit from all sides. *That set screw idea is about as dangerous an idea as I can imagine. I can easily see the bit flying out in use*. The screw can also raise burrs on the bit. *You have to be kidding about the Allen keys. Break down and buy a set. They are only a few bucks. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If he's talking about the Musclechuck, there are a lot of guys on this forum that have them and swear by them. In fact there are a number of other brands that do the same thing but the Musclechuck seems to be the most popular.

The OP was not only looking for the name of the adapter but I assume he didn't know the size of the hex key needed as well.
@tvman44 - I believe @Cherryville Chuck stated it takes a 4mm hex key - equivalent is a 5/32" key.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Musclechuck...
Musclechuck Quick Change Router Reviews | Musclechuck Assembly


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Mycrossover said:


> I assume the set screw just bears against the bit. A collet squeezes a bit from all sides. That set screw idea is about as dangerous an idea as I can imagine. I can easily see the bit flying out in use. The screw can also raise burrs on the bit. You have to be kidding about the Allen keys. Break down and buy a set. They are only a few bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The set screw does not bear against the bit.
Quick Change Camless Router Chuck Wood Working Accessories

Neatest thing since dial tone.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mycrossover said:


> I assume the set screw just bears against the bit. A collet squeezes a bit from all sides. That set screw idea is about as dangerous an idea as I can imagine. I can easily see the bit flying out in use. The screw can also raise burrs on the bit. You have to be kidding about the Allen keys. Break down and buy a set. They are only a few bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


On the contrary , study this shot of one of my three MUSCLECHUCKS and you will see that almost the complete inner circumference grips the bit several times stronger than a standard collet chuck. Personally I wouldn't like to carry on routing without a MUSCLECHUCK on each of my three 1/2" routers. An added feature is the extra 1/2" depth of cut and the ability to change bits without any spanners and from above the table, with just a 4mm Allen key, preferably a ball ended one. The only "similar" chuck that I've come across has a grub screw that DOES bear against the bit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

John DeRosa did torque tests between his Musclechuck and standard collets and the MC had I think about 4x the gripping power. Personally I wouldn’t trust a grub screw to hold anything more than a pencil in my circle drawing trammel.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info. 4 mm it. is. I love the Muscle Chuck, wish they also made one for 1/4" routers.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

tvman44 said:


> Thanks for the info. 4 mm it. is. I love the Muscle Chuck, wish they also made one for 1/4" routers.


The Muscle chuck is a good simple design but requires router bits with accurate 1/2" bit shanks otherwise you will lose concentricity.

In the CNC router world, the ER type collets are now most popular - adapted from metal working.
ER20 for 1/2" shank bits can also take 12mm router bits perfectly
ER11A for 1/4" shank router bits will also take 6mm router bits perfectly.

There are ROUTER check extenders with ER20 or ER11A available for the portable routers.


Fritz Weber, a precision toolmaker from Switzerland, founded REGO-FIX in 1950. He then went on to invent and patent the original ER collet system in 1973, a revolutionary product that continues to set the standard in toolholding design.
ER collet system has been standardised by DIN & ISO.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

reuelt said:


> In the CNC router world, the ER type collets are now most popular - adapted from metal working.
> ER20 for 1/2" shank bits can also take 12mm router bits perfectly
> ER11A for 1/4" shank router bits will also take 6mm router bits perfectly.
> 
> There are ROUTER check extenders with ER20 or ER11A available for the portable routers.


I would love to be able to fit my Makita with a ER20 collet, I have seen ER20 extenders on Ebay from China that simply go into the existing 1/2" chuck but they are poorly made according to purchasers and unusable.

I see that PreciseBits make ER20 compatible collet kits for some routers. Pity they don't make one for Makita.

https://www.precisebits.com/gateways/ColletsNutsHome.htm


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

My bad. I saw allen wrench and I assumed set screw. That screw is a socket head cap screw. That collar should work fine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"The Muscle chuck is a good simple design but requires router bits with accurate 1/2" bit shanks otherwise you will lose concentricity."

That is quite true but spending big on the Musclechuck deserves quality bits Reuelt which I'm sure YOU do!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

One of many things I discovered on this site, that is worth it's weight in gold! The Muscle Chuck!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Collets also require the bit to be accurately sized.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Collets also require the bit to be accurately sized.


Correct
Muscle Chuck Spec.
Bore: .500 in (+.001/ -.000)
Concentricity: <.001 in="" br="">

Amana’s bits are carefully ground and polished to no less than .001” of the collet size to ensure a secure fit in the router collet.
Someone said: “I tried many different brands and found that "Woodline" bits were designed and ground to the high tolerance”
sometimes the shank size of inexpensive bits can be as much as .008” under the collet size.
Another said: “Cheap adapter bushings from MLCS don't work also....I updated these to Whiteside adapter bushings and all is now well”.
So
Using std chuck or Muscle chuck, I would prefer Amana, Woodline or Whiteside bits over cheaper bits.

BUT if I use ER20 collects or ER20 Extension with a 1/2" collet, all bits will (expensive or cheap) will be concentric even when STD machine collet or Muscle Chuck fails. That was the point I made.
I could not get an ER20 chuck for my routers but I have ER20 extension for my router table.
The design of the ER system is SUPERIOR to my router's collet & muscle chuck.
Use a 27mm tube spanner.


----------



## John Smith 101 (Jun 1, 2018)

I agree with you. I use dell router to connect to the internet. <a href="https://dellsupports.org/">Dell customer care</a> can suggest you more about routers and adapters.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Now that is funny. 
Who are you agreeing with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A good test for accurate bits is to slightly insert one into a MUSCLECHUCK and it will slowly drop down, try it!


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

It would be great IMO if someone made ER20 collet adapters that screwed onto the spindle of 1/2" routers, I think there are some that can be used on a small range of fixed based routers but only ones with the same taper inside the router spindle shaft, there can't be that many different threads on 1/2" routers, that way we could use the range of ER20 collets. The ones in the link below are held with grub screws but if you got the one with a 19mm bore could it be threaded with a 20mm thread which is what most 1/2" router spindles are?

Just a thought, and to those engineering types would it work?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ER20-collet-Motor-shaft-Chuck-hex-nu6-spindle-Extension-Rod-Holder-tool-holder-CNC-Milling-drill/32826074558.html


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Hypnotoad said:


> It would be great IMO if someone made ER20 collet adapters that screwed onto the spindle of 1/2" routers, I think there are some that can be used on a small range of fixed based routers but only ones with the same taper inside the router spindle shaft, there can't be that many different threads on 1/2" routers, that way we could use the range of ER20 collets. The ones in the link below are held with grub screws but if you got the one with a 19mm bore could it be threaded with a 20mm thread which is what most 1/2" router spindles are?
> 
> Just a thought, and to those engineering types would it work?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ER20-collet-Motor-shaft-Chuck-hex-nu6-spindle-Extension-Rod-Holder-tool-holder-CNC-Milling-drill/32826074558.html


How about this? It is NOT cheap though.
https://www.precisebits.com/products/equipment/er_colletadapter.asp
In future, it may be better to get water-cooled 2,200W VFD spindles with 1/2" ER20 Collets even for router tables.
They are now ONLY about AUD$300 with Inverter. 12V water pump and mounting brackets (Sydney Stock)
Low noise
Dust proof
Stainless steel casings and water chamber.
Can run even at very low RPMs for cutting soft metals (Air cooled spindles/routers will burn up at low RPMs)
Easy to mount - Even better to mount HORIZONTALLY so cheap bits can be used to cut raised panels
Already "brushless" so no fire hazards. No need to replace carbon brushes after every 100hrs.
Multiple collets size also available at low cost
Can take even CHEAPER router bits without losing concentricity.
Bearings are more easily replaceable than routers
Can adapt for use as a metal lathe head-stock too
Upgrade to CNC use later
Just food for thoughts..


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

reuelt said:


> How about this? It is NOT cheap though.
> https://www.precisebits.com/products/equipment/er_colletadapter.asp
> In future, it may be better to get water-cooled 2,200W VFD spindles with 1/2" ER20 Collets even for router tables.
> They are now ONLY about AUD$300 with Inverter. 12V water pump and mounting brackets (Sydney Stock)


I have looked at the PreciseBits one and it fits into the 1/2" chuck, I am thinking that a ER20 extender that screws onto the router shaft would be better.

I really like idea of VFD spindles, the cost of them is getting lower but you have to pay more than that again for a decent lift mechanism. 

So in the interim an adapter that screws onto your router shaft would be a low cost option for those who already have one in a table. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm really puzzled as to what some of the above posters use their routers for, the accuracy seems to me to be reserved for metalwork. Talking of which here are shots of my milling collets.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One thing to remember is that the farther the bit extends from the bottom bearing, the more torque is placed on it.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

I saw these Huhao brand reducing sleeves, I measured the depth of the spindle hole in my Makita M3600G and seems it would fit fine, I have a 6mm spiral solid carbide bit but the 6mm regular reducer I bought was so loose it would wiggle around before tightening so there was no way my collet would tighten it up enough. I wouldn't even consider using it, my smaller Bosch router has different collets of 6mm, 1/4" and 8mm and it works fine but want to use it to make finger joints etc with the Makita in my router table. 

I have some good vernier calipers and the bit measures exactly 6mm. 

So I ordered one of these to see if it would work. Work? It's a revelation the bit slides in nice and snug, I measured the outside and inside diameter and they are spot on, 12.7mm & 6mm, if you put the bit in and even squeeze it with your fingers you can feel it getting tighter. You don't have to put much effort into tightening the collet either. The length of the silver part is the same as the regular adapters, so the collet fingers grip it all the way.

I have just ordered another one 12.7mm to 1/4" as I can see that these work better than the regular one Makita supplied, anyone else tried them?











No Affiliation:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HUHAO-1pc-High-precision-HRC60-CNC-Tool-Conversion-Sleeve-Chuck-Diameter-Tube-Sleeve-Engraving-Machine-Accessories/3362033_32852912364.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.57.3abb746cBcydXy
.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

I received the reducer the same as the ones above for my 1/4" bits with my 1/2" collet, it's fantastic, you wouldn't believe how much better it works than the one Makita supplied with the router. They are beautifully machined and if I had have known about these I would never have got rid of some 8mm shank bits I had I would have bought a 1/2" to 8mm one as well.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have used the white side 1/4 reducer with my muscle chuck with no problem it was a 1/8 inch round over bit.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

roofner said:


> I have used the white side 1/4 reducer with my muscle chuck with no problem it was a 1/8 inch round over bit.


I have used the older type reducers a lot and the one that came with my Makita works, not saying it doesn't. But the difference between these and the other reducers is that three sections are pushed in towards the center with little force needed, the other designs only have one slot that goes all the way through and two notch slots that don't, this requires a lot of extra force to squeeze it inwards, more force less grip IMO.

It seems to take a lot of force with the regular collet and the regular reducers, the muscle chuck is a different animal and has more gripping power than the regular collet, great idea.


----------



## dekfin6 (Dec 8, 2018)

Helpful information.


----------

